# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Общение с непреданными

## Vladislav108

Харе Кришна!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде  :smilies: 

Вопрос таков: как общаться с непреданными? 
В последнее время стало очень заметно, что с "обычными людьми" дается с неким трудом. У каждого есть своё неповторимое эго, личность и черты характера. И если у преданных ум разум и чувства направлены к Кришне (или в попытке их направить) то у людей, скажем так от религий далеких, наблюдается межличностный конфликт - обладанием пространства, подстраиванием атмосферы под себя, каждый же считает себя центром и столкновение таких центров в одном месте может вызвать негативный резонанс.

С людьми, серъезно относящимися к практике любого вида (буддизм, христианство и других) или просто с теми, у кого развито чувство совести и долга общаться очень легко, никаких конфликтов и всегда хороший результат в итоге.
А вот эгоцентристы способны себе врагов найти вообще везде. Любая черта тела или характера способна вызвать отторжение. 

Деньги зарабатывать надо, и себя реализовывать в обществе в том числе тоже. Я по своей специфике в принципе общаюсь в основном с эгоистами - работаю дизайнером, и среда в которой происходит креативный процесс - это холодная система взаимопотребления и использования. 
Раньше, когда я пил алкоголь, ел мясо и так далее - было в общем и целом не так сложно крутится в подобной среде. А сейчас "привыкание" к Сознанию Кришны видимо стало очень сильно (а денег нет)))))... 

Ещё есть такая тема не очень понятная "Кришна заберет у вас всё". Ну а как быть, если кармическая обусловленность очень сильна и приходится жить с родственниками (один из которых инвалид первой группы), общаться с кармичными друзьями и зарабатывать деньги? Насколько я понял из лекций, не стоит взять это всё разорвать, имитровав "ложное отречение". Хотя желание такое есть и иногда оно достаточно сильно.
Ведь все эти люди прекрасно обойдутся и без меня? Зачем тратить свою жизнь просто на удовлетворение каких-то локальных очагов самоублажения, ведь в итоге далеко не каждый давал согласие предаться Господу, кому-то просто не до него да и видимо в этой жизни такие люди что-то такое подумают лишь на смертном одре.

Я даже не могу себе представить (хотя очень хочу) общество, где нет этой эксплуатации сферы вокруг каждого в радиусе 5 метров.

С другой стороны, совершенно очевидно, что это просто мой личный эгоизм так проявляется, что я так же хочу все поменять под своё настроение...

Есть ли какой-то выход из этого миража? Где же истина?

Благодарю!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Владислав!
Вы очень вдохновили меня своим письмом. Так здорово, что несмотря на все сложности этого мира, Вы продолжаете искать ответы и идти дальше.
Вот только у меня такое чувство, что я с Вами в одинаковом положении нахожусь - у меня похожая ситуация.

Очень важный момент - начинающему преданному очень важно сберечь росток бхакти. С этим несомненно связаны беспокойства пребывания во внешнем (по отношению к храму, преданным) миру. Это священная обязанность и право преданного. Естественно приходится искать приемлемые способы. Иногда бывает лучше дистанцироваться физически от прежней среды, иногда достаточно в уме дистанцироваться, а некоторые преданные настолько решительны, что бросаются в самое пекло из сострадания ко всех людям. 

Вы правильно подметили желание изменить других под себя, чтобы эта "обстановка" радовала глаз... Сегодня слушал лекцию Торсунова о формировании благостного характера - прямо в точку, причина нашего отношения к другим в нас самих. Т.е. наши недостатки выработали такой взгляд на других, который подмечает несовершенства. Что говорит в лекции Торсунов - известные нам простые вещи: другие помогают нам увидеть свои недостатки, помимо негативных впечатлений (которые человек может научиться пропускать) может еще быть сострадание. С собой работать тяжело и страшно. И это не шутки. Человек может заболеть, удариться и т.п. из страха меняться. В обстановке любви, заботы и доверия человеку проще преодолеть эти сложности. А вот когда мы не в такой обстановке, то меняться сложнее - медленнее протекает процесс. Естественно крайность, когда человек в сироп погружают - он тоже деградирует.

Многие преданные сталкиваются с тем, о чем Вы пишите. Это очень не простой путь. Спасибо Вам, что пишите об этом для всех.
В состоянии изобилия, когда мы обрели прочную опору внутри себя, мы не так сильно зависимы от так называемого кармического социума. Переключение в это состояние длительный процесс. Торсунов говорит, что сначала совершаешь аскезы, появляется сила останавливать дурные мысли, затем хорошие правила становятся привычкой, не так тяжело и уже появляются проблески счастья в благости, затем человек обретает счастье внутри себя, ему нравится жить для других, борьба со "злом" становится борьбой со своими недостатками, а другие - все его учителя, помогают ему увидеть свои проблемы, он им благодарен. Вот у такого человека сострадание может быть искренним. Начинающий преданный полученные знания использует как орудие чтобы возвысится над другими путем их принижения. Более того желание наслаждаться велико - поэтому хочется бросить этот материальный мир. 

Изучая жизнь спутников Чайтаньи Махапрабху можно узнать, как они бросали прежнюю жизнь или нет. Чайтаньи Махапрабху принадлежит фраза, что когда женщина влюбляется в мужчину, она начинает выполнять домашние дела еще более тщательно, чтобы никто ничего не заподозрил (простите, если немного неточно процитировал, кажется, это письмо к одному из Госвами было, намекающее, что бросать текущие дела не стоит, напротив). Вот этот этап отвращения к материальной жизни, сопровождающийся оттенками апатии или депрессии, популярен. Видимо возникает ступор, противоречие - на внешнем плане мы приняли хорошее и "плохое" нам стало противно, а бросить этот внешний мир мы не можем (некоторые люди уходят в храм и успешно становятся на путь полного отречения, но не все, и не все остаются на этом пути). 
Согласно Гите человек может очистить свое сердце занимаясь деятельностью. Поэтому мы можем, и это наша обязанность, найти деятельность, которая соответствует нашей природе.  Если мы можем выбрать более благостную среду для развития - здорово. Нет - продолжаем работать над собой, молиться, простить благословений. В положенный срок все произойдет. 

Все перечисленное Вы скорее всего знаете не хуже меня. Что можно добавить к этому с точки зрения психологии. На самом деле очень многое. Госвами махарадж в лекции по психологии говорит о важности того, чтобы ложное эго было нормальным (адекватные представления о своем физическом теле, уме, разуме, адекватные представления о своих физических и умственных способностях, возможностях, задатках, способностях, адекватные представления о других людях и природе, контакт с чувствами и развитое мышление, адекватный времени, месту и обстоятельствам баланс спонтанного проявления чувств и разумного поведения и т.п.). В силу нашего калиюжного рождения мы понимаем, что прошлое наше было не самым лучшим. И в соответствии с законами кармы наша психика сформирована со всем богатым разнообразием психологических проблем. В детстве человек проходит стадии созревания психики. Если какой-то этап не пройден нормально - человек застревает на нем. Это могут быть потребности младенца или 3-х летнего ребенка. Вот пример периодизации развития по Эриксону:
Возраст Кризис Сильная сторона
до 1года; Базовое доверие  — базовое недоверие; Надежда
1-3 года; Автономия  — стыд и сомнение; Сила воли
3-6 лет; Инициативность — вина; Цель
6-12 лет; Трудолюбие — неполноценность; Компетентность
12-19 лет; Эго-идентичность — ролевое смешение; Верность
и т.д.
Т.е. кто-то во всех взрослых, особенно женщинах ищет материнской поддержки, которой так недоставало в детстве и это будет подсознательной основой взаимоотношений и т.п. Люди, соответствующие по своим нереализованным  потребностям безошибочно находят друг друга и помогают друг другу... как? - они постоянно давят друг другу на больную мозоль... вот такие альянсы. И они бывают из нескольких человек. И пока человек не пойдет вглубь своих проблем, пока не осознает причины своего поведения, свои сценарии и игры (в разных психологических школа для этого разные названия есть), пока не проработает эти занозы, ему тяжело, он страдает. И это в том числе мешает и духовной практике. Например в гуру можно видеть папу, и когда он почему-то не заботится о тебе как папочка, можно разочароваться. Понимаете?
Я слишком много пишу. Пожалуйста, скажите и Вы в продолжение нашего обсуждения.
Карма людей одного города, страны и т.п. в чем-то похожа. И проблемы психологические похожи. В каждой семье родовая карма - из поколения в поколение тянутся разводы, аборты и т.п.  Например в нашей стране девочкам не принято выражать гнев и его приходится проявлять другим способом, например, через плач, а мальчикам плакать и бояться не принято. В семье тоже могут быть свои устои. В результате люди непрямым путем пытаются выражать свои чувства и получать от других внимание, признание и т.п. Большое разнообразие типовых сценариев игр разыгрываются в судьбе каждого человека, за редким исключением чистых духовных личностей. Об этих сценариях и играх можно почитать, например, в книгах Эрика Берна Игры, в которые играют люди (скачать) http://www.klex.ru/83 и Люди, которые играют в игры (скачать) http://www.klex.ru/82

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Владислав!
Перечитал Ваше письмо и свой ответ. Чувствую, не ответил на Ваши вопросы. Решил дополнить.
Торсунов говорит, что когда мы слышим гадости и не можем избежать этого, можно повторять беззвучно святые имена. Если Вы разговариваете - можно при этом делать вид, что внимательно слушаете. 
На работе взаимодействовать по задачам. Если приходится участвовать в эмоциональных обсуждениях личной жизни обычных людей, также можно сделать вид слушающего, при этом внутри себя сосредотачиваться на святых именах. Здесь хочу добавить опыт одной женщины - когда у нее были все условия для молитвы, не было усилий и вкуса, но когда не некоторое время этот комфорт ушел и приходилось молиться в неудобной обстановке, ей пришлось прилагать усилия, чтобы сосредоточиться, и она испытала большую радость от такой молитвы, запомнила на всю жизнь этот вкус. Понимаете? Если человека преждевременно в сироп поместить, то он чего-то важное может пропустить. Так бывает с начинающими преданными. Импульсивность, сценарное поведение: например, родители давят на ребенка, а он вопреки их мнению что-то делает наоборот, либо ребенка принижают и оскорбляют родители "да ты не на что не способен...", а он вопреки им специально все силы жизненные бросает на достижения. Это сценарии во всей красе. Зависимое поведение. Итогом такого поведения будут ожидания и плачевный финал, если не происходят изменения в осознанности поведения. Осознанность приходит от смиренного понимания, что я могу прогрессировать, слушая тех, у кого есть более возвышенный вкус, от слушания этих личностей, от понимания, что все плохое в моей жизни приходит из-за моих действий в прошлом, от раскаяния и искренней молитвы. Если ребенка придавливали родители, и он вырос бунтарем, ему трудно будет проявлять смирение - легко будет проявлять смирение в той мере, в которой оно вписывается в схему бунта против кого-то другого из старших, например, родителей и, когда по каким-либо причинам, сценарий против мнения родителей станет менее приоритетным, тут сценарий может сместиться на старших преданных, поведение станет вопреки их мнению, будет накапливаться протест, будет бунт. Это тонкие механизмы психики. Многие преданные просто смеются над психологией, говорят, что надо просто молиться. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами махарадж обратил внимание на то, что молитва по сути коллективное занятие. Без построения отношений в общине какую силу будет иметь молитва? Для некоторых религия - это вообще уход от проблем. Таких беженцев заметно по отношениям. 
Еще Бхактиведанта Садху Свами махарадж, отвечая практически на Ваш вопрос, говорил, что если преданный искренне старается делать все, как подношение Господу, то, даже если он помогает другому человеку выполнить бытовую задачу, этот человек получает бхакти-сукрити. Представляете возможности для проповеди? 
Есть личности, которые встретив преданных, могут сразу принять отреченный образ жизни, повторять молитвы круглые сутки. Но если мы не способны на это, к этому можно прийти постепенно. Шрила Прабхупада в последние годы много внимания уделял варнашраме. Бросить все и сломаться под грузом материальных привязанностей - зачем это нужно... Поэтому решение о жизни в храме, об отреченном укладе жизни нужно тщательно обдумывать со старшими преданными. Иначе без этих самых противных так сказать карми мы просо не сможем прогрессировать.
У нас раздел психологический, вернусь к психологии - в общении с материалистичными людьми важно придерживаться правил, которые мы перечислили. Это работа на всю жизнь. Навык придет со временем. С точки зрения психологии, важно отмечать, какие чувства у меня возникают, какие мысли, что меня задевает, вынуждает реагировать неадекватно месту времени и обстоятельствам. Так мы постепенно начнем осознавать самскары (карму) и сможем научиться нейтрализовывать их разрушительное влияние, обязательно развивая при этом более высокий вкус (природа пустоты не терпит, в этом иногда опасна классическая психология, которая высвобождает человека из проблем, и он иногда направляет свою энергию на греховную деятельность). У многих действительно даже нет понимания, что значит адекватное поведение. Вот Ваш вопрос поднял большой пласт проблем социального поведения, чтобы мы не бегали от людей, а учились сотрудничать, прогрессировать вместе. И знания психология здесь нам могут быть полезны.
Если Вам интересно, Владислав, мы можем разобрать подробнее, какую-нибудь ситуацию из Вашей жизни, можно в личных сообщениях, если хотите. Тогда будет конкретика. А общие фразы многие и так слышали. Когда нет энергии бороться с трудностями, человек может сломаться. Психология помогает высвободить энергию для борьбы. 
Будет полезным рассмотреть отдельно тему "Лечение душ в вайшнавских общинах", которую разработал Равиндра Сварупа прабху (ученый, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, занимался исследованиями по поручению Шрилы Прабхупады). Очень сильный пример использования психологии преданными. По материалам Равиндра Сварупы прабху проводились одноименные семинары, в частности, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху подробно разбирал эту тему. Исходные тексты Равиндра Сварупы прабху и записи семинаров можно скачать в интернете. Пошагово рассматривается эволюция и деградация человека, уходы от признания, что все принадлежит Богу, трудности, с которыми человек сталкивается, когда не идет на сделку с совестью, искажения реальности и изоляция в случае сделки с совестью. Подробно расписаны сценарии судеб во всем разнообразии. 
Вот Вы и я и многие другие также стоим перед лицом этого вызова - всё принадлежит Богу.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна!
Владислав, может ни к месту, но напросилась цитата к нашему обсуждению.

Из лекции Мадана Мохана Прабху:
 «На самом деле очень важно, чтобы преданные имели высшее образование. Оно позволяет им встать на выгодную платформу для общения и проповеди. Люди уважают успешных личностей, которые имеют образование, положение в обществе, возможности, и при этом занимаются преданным служением. Люди убеждаются, что сознание Кришны – не оторванная от жизни философия, напротив – оно практично. Поэтому преданным, которые хотят бросить учебу или работу, я советую не делать этого. Господь Чайтанья в беседе с Рамананда Раем сказал, что нужно оставаться в том месте, где ты живешь и просто слушать о Кришне, ничего не меняя. И эта тяга к слушанию о Кришне сама собой расставит все по местам в нашей жизни. То есть, нет необходимости перекраивать свою жизнь, идти на жертвы и лишения. Этого не хочет ни Кришна, ни ШрилаПрабхупада. Просто следует принять принципы святой жизни, повторение Святых Имен и чтение книг Прабхупады. Все остальное, за исключением откровенно греховных действий, может присутствовать в нашей жизни: и семья, и учеба, и работа. При этом они будут одухотворяться. Лишь небольшой процент людей может вдохновиться жизнью брахмачари. Для большинства людей образцом для подражания являются преданные-грихастхи, у которых есть семьи, дети и так далее. Они удачно совмещают то, что называется материальной стороной жизни с успехом в духовной практике. Они счастливы и гармоничны. Именно такие преданные становятся мостиками для людей, которые стоят на распутье и думают: как жить дальше».

----------


## Vladislav108

Харе Кришна! Огромное спасибо!

Вот так же комментарий А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады к Бхагават Гите (об ахимсе):

Обычно люди считают, что отказаться от насилия - значит не покушаться на жизнь других и не наносить им телесных повреждений, но в действительности отказаться от насилия - значит не обрекать других на страдания. Большинство людей живет во тьме неведения, в плену материальных представлений о жизни и потому непрерывно испытывает материальные страдания. Поэтому тот, кто не помогает людям обрести духовное знание, совершает над ними насилие. Мы должны сделать все от нас зависящее, чтобы просветить людей, дав им истинное знание, и помочь им освободиться из материального плена. Вот что такое ненасилие. (Бхагават-Гита, глава 13, тексты 8-12)

У меня недавно был опыт - я приболел раком и попал в онкологическую больницу. Там я попал в некую среду, где скажем так - сквернословие и мясоедение в норме. Как раз в этот период я слушал лекции Нитай Каруна Прабху, они очень вдохновляющие и через 3 дня уровень мата в палате упал значительно. Наверное я смотрелся со стороны как немного фанатичный неофит, но чесно говоря я оттуда уехал с чувством выполненного долга - все лекции о ведической культуре и лекции о Сознании Кришны там раскрылись во всей красе.
До себя (а это серъезное продвижение за последние лет 5) дела мне в основном не было. Когда один пациент рассказал о своей жизни у меня слезы на глаза выступили, хорошо это был вечер и он не заметил. Он мусульманин и я ему посоветовал походить в мечеть (не знаю правильно я сделал или нет, у него как мне показалось вкус пропал к самосознанию).

Я всего лишь хотел, чтобы моё отношение с людьми в целом стало наконец-то гармоничным, потому что злоба, зависть и гнев которые я испытывал - это последствия эгоистичного отношения к людям в прошлом. "Карми" это определения не для того что-бы кормить гордыню - это дано, чтобы понять что ты можешь дать этому человеку конкретно с помощью знания о жизни и карма йоге в целом. Так что отказ от мяса это далеко не все  :smilies:

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо, что поделились, Владислав!
Опыт онкологического заболевания возвращает к реальности. Многие как правило думают о хорошем, что я буду жить, какие-то радости будут и т.п. Вот как-то я не знаю что нужно, чтобы реально прочувствовать, что каждые несколько минут, а то и секунд умирают люди от голода на нашей планете и т.п. Мне запомнилась фотография фашиста, который в упор стреляет в голову женщине с малышом на руках. Я подумал, ведь этот человек когда-то был нормальным и докатился до такого, значит и я могу оказаться на его месте... Как в спячке находишься... Не хватает смелости бросить вызов всему этому.
У Нитай Каруны Прабху есть диск "Танцующий с книгами Прабхупады". Там делится сокровенными историями. Когда он стал распространять много книг (около 200 в день) гордыня проникла в его сердце, он начал задумываться, стоит ли с этим преданным здороваться и с этим... и тут же пришла реакция - ни одной книги за день. Это из его рассказа. Это святой человек, который полностью себя отдал служению. Полностью. Кришне не сложно освободить разом множество джив из материального мира и без нашего участия. Вопрос действительно в нашем желании послужить. И другие люди - хороший индикатор нашей веры и искренности. Собственно в этом и состоит благословение в некотором роде - другие люди помогают нам обнаружить в своем сердце грязь. И когда наша проповедь - это наше самоутверждение, самовозвышение, манипуляция, зависть и т.п. - люди нам сразу дают обратную связь. А когда есть сострадание и любовь - люди тоже сразу реагируют. 
Меня в свое время поразило из Гиты то, что знания - это качества. Понимаете? Не информация, а качества. Конечно слова важны. Тем более проповедь цитатами, без спекуляций. Хотя и без слов можно проповедовать - очень сильные у меня впечатления остались, например, от преданного, который лютой зимой в дхоти без теплой одежды, но абсолютно счастливый, играл на мриданге, а другой во Вриндаване просто сидел на берегу Ямуны - его взгляд до сих пор в моем сердце... Видимо первым в списке тех, которым нужно проповедовать, чтобы соблюсти принцип ахимсы, нужно поставить самого себя...

----------

